# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn gewicht is toegenomen na het krijgen van een kind

## Leontien

Het blijkt dat in Engeland mannen aankomen nadat ze vader zijn geworden. Dit heeft te maken met te weinig beweging, slecht slapen en kant-en-klare maaltijden. 

Nu zijn in Engeland alleen de mannen onderzocht, maar ik vroeg me af of vrouwen ook aankwamen nadat ze moeder werden. Daarom kunnen vaders en moeders deze peiling invullen.

Ben jij dus aangekomen nadat je vader of moeder werd?

Stem hierboven en licht hieronder toe!

----------


## Nora

Ik ben niet heel erg aangekomen, maar toch wel wat. Ik ben wel een maatje groter geworden. Ik viel dan ook niet af van borstvoeding geven, terwijl dat wel om me heen werd beweerd.

----------


## essie79

Mijn zoontje is nu een jaar en ik zit 2 en halve kilo boven het gewicht van voor mijn zwangerschap. Sowieso was ik haast 10 kilo kwijt toe hij geboren werd. Die andere 8 ging langzaam.

----------


## Xynyx

Geen grammetje aangekomen ; mijn voedingspatroon bleef ongewijzigd. Scheelt wellicht ook dat ik nog nooit van gebak en andere zoetigheid heb gehouden. Dat at-en-eet ik dus niet

----------


## parfum

Mijn gewicht nam tijdens de zwangerschap 34 kg. tóe, terwijl ik niets binnen kon houden en steeds alles moest overgeven.....deze kg.'s téveel zijn er nooit meer helemaal vanaf gegaan, ik kwam niet verder dan 10 kg. afvallen vanwege de geboorte, de baby woog ruim 8 pond. Daarna zijn mijn hormomen nooit meer normaal geworden, heb ook jarenlang medicijnen moeten slikken voor de schildklier die nooit meer normaal werkte, nu nog steeds niet hoewel ik die medicijnen al héél veel jaren niet meer gebruik. Als je hormonen niet goed werken dan komt het met je gewicht ook niet meer goed is mijn ervaring.

----------


## sietske763

ik was tijdens de zwangerschappen ruim 20 kilo aangekomen..en er kwamen babytjes van 5 en 6 pond uit...bij beide heeft het een jaar geduurd voordat het er weer af was...maar was(in die tijd)toen wel weer slank, alhoewel...met flink huidoverschot.

----------


## scimona

Mijn gewicht is NIET toegnomen na het krijgen van kinderen.

Bij de tweede zwangerschap weinig aangekomen vanwege misselijkheid en overgeven. Kinderen wogen 6 7 en 8 pond, daarna zijn we maar gestopt. Had niet veel zin aan 9 pond. Alle drie borstvoeding gegeven en dat is niet alleen voor de baby goed, maar ook voor je buik. Ik was zo weer op m'n normale gewicht en dat blijft zo.
Waarom zou er iets veranderen in je leefpatroon als je een kindje krijgt? Hormonen huishouding, en schildklier, daar kun je natuurlijk niet veel aan doen. Misschien heb ik geluk gehad. 

Misschien moet ik er nog even bij zeggen dat ik geen suiker eet. Dat helpt natuurlijk wel, want er zit bijna overal suiker in. Eet wel fruit!

----------


## christel1

Ik ben ook niet aangekomen na het krijgen van mijn 2 kinderen en na 25 jaar weeg ik nog altijd hetzelfde dan toen, allé 1 kilo'tje meer, geen striemen geen overschot van huid, mijn zoon is wel prematuur geboren op 34 weken maar wel met een geboortegewicht van 2,520 kg, na 10 maand was ik zwanger van mijn dochter en ik woog terug hetzelfde van het begin van mijn zwangerschap van mijn zoon en de gyneacoloog vond het heel goed terwijl ik bij beide zwangerschappen wel ongeveer 20 kilo was bijgekomen. 
Maar ze zeggen altijd 9 maand op en 9 maand af, toen mijn dochter een half jaar was, geboortegewicht 3,520 kg op 37 weken geboren vond de gyneacoloog het wel goed dat ik 3 weken te vroeg bevallen ben want voor mijn grootte en gestalte was een kind van meer dan 4 kilo echt te veel geweest, de 1ste keer ben ik bevallen met een keizersnede en ik kon geen borstvoeding geven omdat mijn zoon nog geen echte zuigreflex had, ik een echt zware bevalling gehad had en na 2 dagen ook kraamkoorts gekregen en doodziek. En bij mijn dochter ben ik er gewoon niet aan begonnen, mijn zoontjes was nog te jong, 18 maanden en ik zag me geen 2 kleine kinderen verzorgen en daarbij nog borstvoeding geven. 
Dus ja waarschijnlijk heb ik ook goeie genen gehad of heb ze nog altijd maar ik moet zeggen, ik snoep echt heel weinig dus.

----------


## Xynyx

> Geen grammetje aangekomen ; mijn voedingspatroon bleef ongewijzigd. Scheelt wellicht ook dat ik nog nooit van gebak en andere zoetigheid heb gehouden. Dat at-en-eet ik dus niet


Oei.. Ik vergat even te noemen dat ik tijdens mijn zwangerschappen dagelijks een halve hema-worst at (met mayo en zelfs slagroom !) naast mijn normale voedingspatroon. 

Ook at ik augurken met zure room.. Getsie, moet er nu niet eens aan denken !

----------


## parfum

Ik snoepte ook nooit, gruwde van zoetigheid en lustte niet eens slagroomgebak.....maar had de grootste moeite mijn normale eten binnen te houden, was negen maanden lang doodziek en gaf steeds over.....alles wat erin ging kwam er ook weer uit ...en nóg meer dan dát......ik geloof dan ook niet dat snoepen altijd de grootse oorzaak zal zijn, er zijn zoveel andere oorzaken die een rol kunnn spelen......we zullen het helaas nooit zéker weten.

----------


## christel1

ha bij mijn zoon heb ik tonnen chocomousse gegeten, bij mijn dochter bergen fruit en frieten van de frituur... daarna niet meer hoor zo nu is mijn zoon een zoetekauw echt waar en eet mijn dochter heel veel fruit, toch nog iets goeds meegegeven toen ik zwanger was :-)

----------


## scimona

christel/1, je bedoelt niet dat je bij je zoon was om tonnen chocomousse te eten, maar toen je van hem zwanger was. A;s je zegt, bij mijn dochyter bergen fruit en frieten van de frituur, denk ik, goh, wat gezellig. Hier even aan wippen en dan daar, overal lekker snacken. En dan daarna niet meer, hoor. Pas aan het eind van het verhaal komt de onthulling. Aha. Maar goed, ik vond het frapant, want bij mij was het net zo. Die oudste is ook voor hartig en machtig, maar heeft zichzelf goed in de hand, de tweede poemel eet ongeregeld en dan ineens veel en zoetigheid. Bij mijn zwangerschap kon dat ook niet anders, vanwege de braakneigingen. Bij de derde (verder ga ik niet hoor!) at ik van alles door elkaar en elke paar weken viel ik op iets anders. Die derde list dus alles, maar is heel slank. Dus een gevarieerd dieet is waarschijnlijk toch wel het beste. Maar heel interessant, dat er waarschiijnlijk een link te leggen is tussen de eetgewoonte van de zwangere moeder en haar kroost.

Groetjes, fijne dag allemaal.

----------


## christel1

Ja het was wel tijdens mijn zwangerschappen dat ik rare gewoontes had hoor, nu echt niet meer, alhoewel, frietjes van de frituur kunnen nog eens zalig smaken maar ook niet elke week, zelfs niet meer elke maand. 
En nu eten mijn kinderen heel gezond hoor, snoep dat is iets waar ze bijna nooit naar vragen, komt hier eigenlijk ook bijna nooit over de vloer hoor en zelf kopen ze het niet, ze zitten op hun centen. 
Ha waar is de tijd naartoe dat er een klein snoepwinkeltjes was aan mijn vroegere school en we 's ochtends om 5 bf snoep gingen en met een hele zak naar buiten kwamen want het was nog niet per gewicht maar zoveel voor 1 frank en ook wat er per gewicht was dan kozen we hetgene wat het minste woog en dan snoepen in de klas, maar ze verkochten ook al appels, peren en bananen hoor en nu spreek ik wel van 38 jaar geleden hmm en chips.... en toch bleef ik keimager, wel heel veel gesport toen en goeie genen zeker ?

----------


## parfum

> ha bij mijn zoon heb ik tonnen chocomousse gegeten, bij mijn dochter bergen fruit en frieten van de frituur... daarna niet meer hoor zo nu is mijn zoon een zoetekauw echt waar en eet mijn dochter heel veel fruit, toch nog iets goeds meegegeven toen ik zwanger was :-)


 :Smile: Lucky you, ik zou willen dat ik het ook kon zeggen......fijn voor je......

----------


## scimona

> Ik snoepte ook nooit, gruwde van zoetigheid en lustte niet eens slagroomgebak.....maar had de grootste moeite mijn normale eten binnen te houden, was negen maanden lang doodziek en gaf steeds over.....alles wat erin ging kwam er ook weer uit ...en nóg meer dan dát......ik geloof dan ook niet dat snoepen altijd de grootse oorzaak zal zijn, er zijn zoveel andere oorzaken die een rol kunnn spelen......we zullen het helaas nooit zéker weten.


Nee, snoepen is niet de grootste oorzaak. Toen was toen en nu is nu. Wat je eet is net zo belangrijk als HOE je eet. 

1. Als je af wilt vallen, schep dan iets minder op.
3. Ga er voor aan tafel zitten
4. Niet voor de TV, respecteer het eten. Bedank de kok! Of wie je ook maar wilt bedanken.
5. Wees je bewust er van dat je je lichaam tegoed wilt doen en je daarom eet.
6. Samen eten kan gezellig zijn, als het dat niet is, zoek een andere plek op.
7. Houd eten en drinken gescheiden.
8. Je bent perfect gecreeerd. Je maag is gereed om het eten te ontvangen met maagsappen, zuren, zouten.
9. Kouw zo goed en zo lang mogelijk zodat het eten zich met speeksel, waarin de nodige enzymen zitten die bij de spijsvertering helpen, 
10. verdun daarom het perfecte mengsel voor vertering niet met water, dan heeft het niet de zelfde werking meer. Water is neutraal, dus neutraliseerd! Wijn daarentegen, is een soort van zuur en is dan minder verstorend. 
11. Drink vooral geen water vlak voor dat je moet eten, en ook niet vlak er na. Wacht tenminste een half uur.
12. Wees dankbaar voor wat je gegeten hebt en schep niet een tweede keer op. 

Je bent helemaal perfect gemaakt, meer heb je niet nodig.  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Zonder drinken, water dan krijg ik mijn eten gewoon niet binnen... en mijn kinderen ook niet maar er staat bijna nooit frisdrank op tafel, enkel water van de kraan En neem een klein bord dan lijkt het of je veel eet... .

----------


## scimona

> Zonder drinken, water dan krijg ik mijn eten gewoon niet binnen... en mijn kinderen ook niet maar er staat bijna nooit frisdrank op tafel, enkel water van de kraan En neem een klein bord dan lijkt het of je veel eet... .


Lieverd, dat is omdat je het niet gewend bent om zonder water te eten. Begin daarom gewoon met miniseren. Minder water drinken, totdat het na verloop van tijd wel lukt. Je hebt wat meer tijd nodig en dat is ook de bedoeling. Dus haast hebben is ook niet goed, daardoor ontstaan veel slechte eetgewoontes. Iets wat je niet weg kunt krijgen, heeft meer speeksel nodig. Een goed verteringsproces is onderhevig aan de perfecte combinatie van zouten, zuren, maagsappen, alvleeskliersap (die in je maag aanwezig zijn en automatisch toegevoegd worden) samen met speeksel en amylase een belangrijk enzym. Ga je het verdunnen, is het logisch dat de werking niet meer optimaal is. 
Je lichaam weet niet meer precies wat het nu moet doen, en gaat b.v. vetten ergens in het lichaam opslaan, omdat er te veel van is, en het niet goed verwerkt of afgebroken kan worden. Met een klein bord houd je jezelf voor de gek. De dingen zijn zoals ze zijn. Het moet ook in orde zijn dat er op een bord minder ligt. 

Dit wil niet zeggen dat waterdrinken niet goed en gezond is, maar buiten het eten om en tussendoor. 

Als ik klein begin en het lukt, kan ik trots op mezelf zijn.  :Smile: .

----------


## christel1

Ja maar ik bedoel weinig eten op een klein bord he, niet overdadig opscheppen dus, mijn zoon die eet altijd uit een diep bord die neemt zelfs geen plat bord meer. En die eet goed door hoor maar wel gezonde verse voeding. Ik kook nog bijna alle dagen zelf 6/7 dus en anders kookt mijn dochter als ik niet thuis ben en die let ook op haar voeding en die van haar broer dan ook natuurlijk. En het is bij ons ook altijd de gewoonte geweest van eerst een beetje eten te nemen, er is altijd genoeg en als je nog honger hebt dan neem je nog wat bij, geen enorme porties in 1 keer dus. 
Soms is dat wel vervelend voor mijn dochter als ze bij haar schoonouders gaat eten, zij neemt dus eerst een kleine portie en dan neemt ze nog een beetje en dan zeggen ze "amai gij kunt goed eten" maar ze eet zeker niet meer dan een ander, eerder nog minder. 
En wat het drinken bij het eten betreft, ik ben dat zo gewoon van kleinsaf aan hoor, er stond altijd water op tafel en ik ben zeker niet te dik te noemen, eerder volgens de HA ietsjes te dun.... als ik slaap op mijn armen dan slaap ik altijd de zenuwverbindingen af naar mijn handen toe, waarom ? Omdat ik heel dunne armen heb dus.... wel heel vervelend want ik word daar altijd wakker van 's nachts en ik moet zeggen, in mijn familie zitten niet echt obese mensen, ja een paar waarvan ik het etenspatroon zie en ik het echt "ongezond" noem.... dan gaat mijn haar al recht staan hoor.

----------


## parfum

Nou dat zal dan onze enige fout zijn, hier staat altijd een 3 liter waterkan op tafel en iedereen drinkt water bij het eten, al zolang ik me kan herinneren, zónder water te drinken krijgen ze het ook niet weg....mijn familieleden drinken meerdere glazen bij het eten, ik drink er altijd 1 glas bij en een glas een 1/2 uur vóór het eten (met medicijnen) en ook weer meteeen ná het eten met de andere medicijnen......tja......dat zou dan de fout kunnen zijn, maar mijn familieleden zijn allemaal superslank, alleen ik dus niet meer......rara.....

----------


## christel1

En mijn schoonzoon lust echt bijna niks van groenten, bij mij thuis eten ze echt alles, juist spruiten dat lust mijn dochter niet maar alle andere groenten komen op tafel hoor, elk jaar moesten ze eens proeven van een groente die ze als ze klein waren niet lustten en nu lustten ze dus bijna alles, ik niet, ik eet geen venkel maar dat is ook het enigste, ik vind het gewoon vies smaken...

----------

